# September trip planned to BC from Washington state



## regatta333 (Jul 25, 2021)

We have a trip planned for September in the Pacific Northwest, which includes stays in Washington State, Vancouver and Victoria.  Assuming the borders actually open, looking for advice from our Canadian neighbors as to:

1. In transiting from Whistler to Victoria which ferry route is preferable? (a) Horseshoe Bay-Nanaimo (Discovery Bay) or (b) Tsawwassen - Swartz Bay? Final destination is downtown Victoria; I realize it's a longer drive from Nanaimo but overall which is recommended? (The ferry costs are similar but one concern is whether we'd have to plan much of an early arrival at the port in order to ensure we can board; along those lines do risk running into traffic thru Vancouver if we depart from Tsawwassen.  We would avoid morning rush hour in any event.)

2. Are restaurants open for dining in?

3. Are parks and other attractions open?


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 25, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> We have a trip planned for September in the Pacific Northwest, which includes stays in Washington State, Vancouver and Victoria.  Assuming the borders actually open, looking for advice from our Canadian neighbors as to:
> 
> 1. In transiting from Whistler to Victoria which ferry route is preferable? (a) Horseshoe Bay-Nanaimo (Discovery Bay) or (b) Tsawwassen - Swartz Bay? Final destination is downtown Victoria; I realize it's a longer drive from Nanaimo but overall which is recommended? (The ferry costs are similar but one concern is whether we'd have to plan much of an early arrival at the port in order to ensure we can board; along those lines do risk running into traffic thru Vancouver if we depart from Tsawwassen.  We would avoid morning rush hour in any event.)
> 
> ...


Make a reservation for whichever ferry you decide to take.  It's well worth the peace of mind that you will be on that sailing.  https://www.bcferries.com


----------



## brentw52 (Jul 25, 2021)

I would do Horseshoe Bay. There is no easy fast way through Vancouver to Tsawwassen. It might still be busy coming into Victoria but at least you don’t have to worry about missing the ferry. I second the notion of a reservation for the ferry. Should be a great trip.


----------



## brentw52 (Jul 25, 2021)

I forgot to answer your other questions. Right now the restaurants are open and most attractions are just reopening.


----------



## clipper (Jul 26, 2021)

I also recommend taking the ferry from Horseshoe Bay (Vancouver) to Departure Bay (Nanaimo).  Horseshoe Bay is on the way down from Whistler Mountain so you won't have to drive through Vancouver.  For sure you will encounter more traffic through Vancouver than you would driving from Nanaimo to Victoria any time of the day.  Ferry reservations are a great idea.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 26, 2021)

As a ferry terminal Horseshoe Bay is absolutely lovely. Get there a bit early and walk the few blocks with stores and restaurants. Twassen is not nearly as scenic. Also although the drive from Nanaimo is 1.5 hours the Malahat especially is also a lovely area. You could also stop at Chemanus to see the murals and if you have an adrenaline junkie in the group near Nanaimo there is a zipline park.


----------



## regatta333 (Jul 26, 2021)

This is all very informative. Horseshoe Bay it is. Thanks!


----------



## clipper (Jul 28, 2021)

Regarding restaurants and attractions, they may not be open everyday.  We are currently travelling through the BC Sunshine Coast and noticed that many restaurants and attractions are closed on Mondays, Tuesdays and/or Wednesdays.  Not due to COVID but more because of a shortage of staff.  Check the websites of restaurants and attractions and plan accordingly.  On days when they are closed, we head to the beach and parks.

Restaurants are open.  Customers seem to favour outdoor patios as those tables fill up before indoor tables.  Some restaurants do takeout orders only but that would be a management decision or could be due to a shortage of staff.   Conditions could be different again in September.  We are having a great trip regardless.


----------



## Velo (Jul 30, 2021)

Today BC Ferries says  people with reservations are unable to reach the ticket booths because  of the long lines of traffic trying to go to the Island.
Earlier today all ferries were booked until tomorrow.
Long weekends are always problems with several sailing waits, the first weekend in Sep is another time to avoid.
Best days to sail are always midweek, hope this doesn't put you off, the island is a great place, wouldn't live anywhere else.


----------

